# Blues Band Needs Bass and Vox in Hamilton-Oakville



## caaustin02 (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey all you bass players and vocalists who luv the blues:

Drummer, Keys, and Guitarist looking for Bass and Vox to meet Monday nights in Hamilton - Rehearsal space is booked already.

The plan is to start with older blues standards to gel as a team, and we will see where we go from there.

We all have day jobs, and are doing this for the love of music, but hope to eventually play out.

Amplifiers in the rehearsal space, just show up. Can it be more convienient??
The three of us are from Toronto, Hamilton, and Oakville. 

Please respond.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

caaustin02 said:


> Hey all you bass players and vocalists who luv the blues:
> 
> Drummer, Keys, and Guitarist looking for Bass and Vox to meet Monday nights in Hamilton - Rehearsal space is booked already.
> 
> ...



*H*amilton
*O*akville
*T*oronto

Blues Connection

Good luck


----------



## caaustin02 (Nov 1, 2007)

Yesterday was the first practice, but without a vocalist and bass. So I say again, if anybody is interested in Albert King, BB King, Buddy Guy, etc. Joe Walsh said Albert King could blow Eddie Van Halen away with his amp on standby! The blues is really amazing once you start sniffing and digging

This is a chance to hone your skills if you have experience, and a chance to learn if you don't have much experience at all. Hell, the keyboard player is an amazing dobro and guitar player, but is learning the ins and outs of keys - blues style. The guitar player has been at it a while, but is learning to play in a band setting - same with the drummer boy.

Practice times are Mondays from 8-10, in Hamilton. The room we saw had two good bass amps. Just drop a line and bring your ax/voice, and lets all kick this pig.

Milkman, I grew up in Delhi, ON so if you play the Brig in Dover, the Norfolk Tavern in Simcoe, I'll try to catch a show when I am home.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Are you guys still doing this?

I've got a bass and I would be interested in filling in until you find a more permanent solution. I haven't played bass in a band since I was seventeen or so, but I have to start doing some bass research which means I have to start playing more.

I'm on the West mountain, and I can't sing to save my life, but if you drop me an e-mail (see website in signature) with a list of tunes to learn I'll show up and pay a share of the Rehersal space fees.

Probably to late to do it today, but I could learn some stuff before your next practice.

Let me know,

Andy


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

caaustin02 said:


> Yesterday was the first practice, but without a vocalist and bass. So I say again, if anybody is interested in Albert King, BB King, Buddy Guy, etc. Joe Walsh said Albert King could blow Eddie Van Halen away with his amp on standby! The blues is really amazing once you start sniffing and digging
> 
> This is a chance to hone your skills if you have experience, and a chance to learn if you don't have much experience at all. Hell, the keyboard player is an amazing dobro and guitar player, but is learning the ins and outs of keys - blues style. The guitar player has been at it a while, but is learning to play in a band setting - same with the drummer boy.
> 
> ...


Right on Bud,

We're doing the Brig on New Years Eve (no cover) if you're looking for a party.


Good luck finding a singer.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

Darn. That's my music for sure. Problem is I'm just over an hour away from you and that's too far, time-wise.


----------



## caaustin02 (Nov 1, 2007)

Most excellent folks!

Thanks for viewing and/or replying to the ad, I was beginning to think the blues was becoming out of style in these parts, my faith is restored.

Andy, great to have you on board. Hopefully, we can help each other out. I will email you shortly (today).
Gunny, that is too bad we are just out of reach.

The fees including taxes are $32 (taxes in) for the 2 hour session at:

Sound Check Rehearsal Studios
730 Upper James St.
Hamilton L9C 2Z9
905-389-2285

All we need is a singer and sounds like we have a complete base to build on.

Thanks again everybody,

Carl

QEW > 403 > Linc > exit onto Upper James, go left. Studio is on Left (past Mohawk Road)


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

My band rehearses at Soundcheck too, also on Monday nights.

We are on hiatus until after Xmas, but I'll keep an ear open for you guys when we get back to it.

A band playin' the blues would sure make a change from the cookie-monster & half-stack bunch that's been in the next room at our last few practices....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

buckaroobanzai said:


> My band rehearses at Soundcheck too, also on Monday nights.
> 
> We are on hiatus until after Xmas, but I'll keep an ear open for you guys when we get back to it.
> 
> A band playin' the blues would sure make a change from the cookie-monster & half-stack bunch that's been in the next room at our last few practices....


C'mon Buck, we all know you're a death metal guy (not that there's anything wrong with that).


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Milkman said:


> C'mon Buck, we all know you're a death metal guy (not that there's anything wrong with that).


Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.....

Here's me & the boys bringin' the doom....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

buckaroobanzai said:


> Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.....
> 
> Here's me & the boys bringin' the doom....


LOL, nice spikes Buck!

Sorry for the thread highjack. I'm stuck in an airport waiting for a flight and well, I'm bored.


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

As long as the guys in the picture ( none of whom are me) aren't on the same flight.....

If you're bored, have you been to this site?

http://rockandrollconfidential.com/hall/index.php


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

buckaroobanzai said:


> As long as the guys in the picture ( none of whom are me) aren't on the same flight.....
> 
> If you're bored, have you been to this site?
> 
> http://rockandrollconfidential.com/hall/index.php


Well, in my experience, most guys who dress like that are not terribly intimidating. Quite the opposite in fact.

Checking out your link now.

LMAO, holy crap. I hate to admit it, but a part of me almost expected to see one of my old promo shots in that site. Do people actually LOOK at the shot before they release it as promo?


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Well, in my experience, most guys who dress like that are not terribly intimidating. Quite the opposite in fact.
> 
> Checking out your link now.
> 
> LMAO, holy crap. I hate to admit it, but a part of me almost expected to see one of my old promo shots in that site. Do people actually LOOK at the shot before they release it as promo?


No, just as some bands don't listen to their music before inflicting it on an unsuspecting public.


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

> My band rehearses at Soundcheck too, also on Monday nights.
> 
> We are on hiatus until after Xmas, but I'll keep an ear open for you guys when we get back to it.
> 
> A band playin' the blues would sure make a change from the cookie-monster & half-stack bunch that's been in the next room at our last few practices...


We should be easy to find....










:smile:


----------



## caaustin02 (Nov 1, 2007)

buckaroobanzai said:


> My band rehearses at Soundcheck too, also on Monday nights.
> 
> We are on hiatus until after Xmas, but I'll keep an ear open for you guys when we get back to it.
> 
> A band playin' the blues would sure make a change from the cookie-monster & half-stack bunch that's been in the next room at our last few practices....


I better leave my half-stack at home then, don't want to give you guys the wrong idea.
Steeler's picture is a fake, the trumpet in my hands was airbrushed. Everybody knows that I'm a long time tuba player.


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

Un-Fake Picture


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Steeler said:


> Un-Fake Picture


lol now theres some classy swedes!

Based in Düsseldorf, Germany, the Gert Jonnys have made a name for themselves with such hits as "Tears on my Schnitzel", "My Baby is a Crybaby", "Angespannt Auf Phonik" and "Cry me a Fluß". Delighting German senior citizens for 3 decades, the Jonnys feel they are closer than ever to booking a gig at the Berlin-Steglitz Nursing Home in Berlin. "The Steglitz is the Madison Square Garden of old people homes", says Jonnys front man Helmut "Gas House" Röttjer, "they have a wonderful community room and all the newest technology which means we wouldn't have to compete with noisy respirators".

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=64427918


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

This thread is no longer about what this thread used to be about.


----------

